# Cách sạc roi điện 928



## sieutocviet4 (20/2/21)

Roi điện 928 là sản phẩm phòng vệ nhanh nhẹn nhất được nhiều đối tượng sử dụng, đặc biệt là với anh em bảo vệ, vệ sĩ. 
Tuy nhiên hiện nay đã mở rộng đối tượng sử dụng cho mọi người, để phòng vệ cá nhân trong những tình huống bất khả kháng. 






Kết cấu chung của roi điện
Nhận biết roi điện 928


Là 1 sản phẩm được cho xuất hiện từ công nghệ hiện đại, roi điện 928 mang đầy đủ các công năng và độ an toàn khi sử dụng, 
là 1 sản phẩm đa chức năng về cả mặt sử dụng lẫn thẩm mỹ. Và với 1 sản phẩm tuyệt vời như vậy thì chuyện bị đạo nhái, 
bày bán hàng lậu của mẫu này là không thể không gặp phải, chỉ có 1 số đơn vị uy tín nhất mới có thể đảm bảo tính thật giả cho khách hàng.
Những sản phẩm giả mạo, hàng kém chất lượng thì những chi tiết sẽ không bao giờ sắc sảo và chắc chắn như hàng chính hãng được. 
Roi điện 928 hàng thật có các đường gân rất nổi bật và tỉ mỉ, 4 ngôi sao nằm ở phần đầu cũng rất là rõ nét. 


Ứng dụng thực tế của roi điện 928






Roi điẹn 928 dùng cho mục đích chính là phòng vệ cho bản thân, nhất là vào khuya khoắt và khi 1 mình. Roi điện thường được sử dụng nhiều nhất bởi các vệ sĩ, 
nhân viên bảo vệ túc trực ca đêm, là phương án bảo vệ bản thân thích hợp nhất khi có những trường hợp xấu xảy ra. 
Sản phẩm sử dụng bàng quy trình sạc pin trực tiếp như điện thoại nên dễ dàng sử dụng.
Chỉ cần từ 2 đến 3 tiếng là bạn đã có chiếc roi điện với 100% năng lượng, khi sạc đầy dòng điện sẽ tự động ngưng kết nối, bảo đảm an toàn cho bạn. 
Dòng điện từ roi điện 928 phóng ra là rất lớn song chúng không hề gây đe dọa đến tính mạng, chỉ mang mục đích khống chế, 
bạn có thể sử dụng an toàn và không phải lo lắng.


Vì sao nên sở hữu roi điện?






Roi điện 928 có cần thiết không?


Nếu bạn có theo dõi thời sự và các kênh tin tức thì các tình trạng chung: trộm cắp, móc túi, đe dọa, 
gây hấn giữ các băng đảng luôn diễn ra thường ngày ở đất nước ta. Các đối tượng xấu hiện nay còn ngày càng liều lĩnh và hung hăng, 
chúng thủ sẵn hung khí nhọn trong người và sẽ làm liều nếu trong trường hợp giải nguy.
Để tự bảo vệ và đối mặt với bọn người xấu nguy hiểm như vậy thì “tay không bắt giặc” không còn là giải pháp hợp lí nữa, 
1 sản phẩm cung cụ chích điện như roi điện 928, roi điện 3 khúc sẽ bảo vệ bạn tốt nhất có thể.


Các bảo quản roi điện 928 bền lâu


    Tránh sản phẩm tiếp xúc với môi trường ẩm ướt, giữ khô ráo.
    Hạn chế đối tượng nhỏ tuổi sử dụng, tránh xa khoảng cách trẻ nhỏ.
    Không để gần những sản phẩm dễ kích nổ như bình gas, xăng, dầu lửa.


----------

